# Gelam honey treats inflamation



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Gelam Honey Attenuates Carrageenan-Induced Rat Paw Inflammation via NF-κB Pathway
> The activation of nuclear factor kappa B (NF-κB) plays a major role in the pathogenesis of a number of inflammatory diseases. In this study, we investigated the anti-inflammatory mechanism of Gelam honey in inflammation induced rats via NF-κB signalling pathway. Rats paw edema was induced by subplantar injection of 1% carrageenan into the right hind paw. Rats were pre-treated with Gelam honey at different doses (1 or 2 g/kg, p.o.) and NSAID Indomethacin (10 mg/kg, p.o.), in two time points (1 and 7 days). Our results showed that Gelam honey at both concentrations suppressed the gene expressions of NF-κB (p65 & p50) and IκBα in inflamed rats paw tissues. In addition, Gelam honey inhibited the nuclear translocation and activation of NF-κB and decreased the cytosolic degradation of IκBα dose dependently in inflamed rats paw tissues. The immunohistochemical expressions of pro-inflammatory mediators COX-2 and TNF-α were also decreased in inflamed rats paw tissues when treated with Gelam honey. The results of our findings suggest that Gelam honey exhibits its inhibitory effects by attenuating NF-κB translocation to the nucleus and inhibiting IκBα degradation, with subsequent decrease of inflammatory mediators COX-2 and TNF-α.
> http://www.plosone.org/article/info%...l.pone.0072365


Good Lord!, Why can't they just say, it reduces swelling???inch:


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

djei5 said:


> Good Lord!, Why can't they just say, it reduces swelling???inch:


They did. ;-)


----------

